
Crash: how computers are setting us up for disaster - wr1472
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/11/crash-how-computers-are-setting-us-up-disaster
======
isp
There are tie-ins with Taleb's concept of anti-fragility:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antifragile#Introduction](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antifragile#Introduction)

